# Welchlecky



## welchlecky (Oct 1, 2006)

still searching for old friends from strick line from 1956 to 1964, who were on the GOULISTAN &BAHARISTAN,


----------



## Barry Boy (Mar 7, 2006)

welchlecky said:


> still searching for old friends from strick line from 1956 to 1964, who were on the GOULISTAN &BAHARISTAN,


Hi, I sailed with Frank C. Srtick ..'56 to '66. Bahaharistan..'Wet steam soft packing and chain and rod steering' about '57.
Barry Boy.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Shumai, Barry Boy, I'm also an old Barrian, welcome aboard from the flat bit of Europe. Find your cabin and have a look around, have a good trip,

=Bill Woodham=


----------

